#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  what are the most beautiful places in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

Hello travel lovers,

When It's come to natural beauty,Our country is in the first place.
Nature gifted it's glorious to our country.That's why we attracted more tourist to our country.


Can you guys tell me the most beautiful places in Sri Lanka?




PS: If you have the pictures of the places,Please share it here!

----------


## Moana

> Hello travel lovers,
> 
> When It's come to natural beauty,Our country is in the first place.
> Nature gifted it's glorious to our country.That's why we attracted more tourist to our country.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me the most beautiful places in Sri Lanka?
> 
> 
> ...


The most beautiful place I have ever been in Sri Lanka is Nuwaraliyea and Kandy. Maybe you should visit this place as well.

----------


## Bhavya

> The most beautiful place I have ever been in Sri Lanka is Nuwaraliyea and Kandy. Maybe you should visit this place as well.


yeah nuwaraliyea and kandy are the beautiful and coolest place in Sri Lanka. I have been there for a couple of times.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello travel lovers,
> 
> When It's come to natural beauty,Our country is in the first place.
> Nature gifted it's glorious to our country.That's why we attracted more tourist to our country.
> 
> Can you guys tell me the most beautiful places in Sri Lanka?
> 
> PS: If you have the pictures of the places,Please share it here!


I like to visit beaches, most specially in East cost side. These are placed in rank 72 in worlds best places to visit by popular magazine.

----------


## Bhavya

> I like to visit beaches, most specially in East cost side. These are placed in rank 72 in worlds best places to visit by popular magazine.


Thanks for sharing this information Assassin, I too love beaches on the East side I only visited the marble beach and pasikuda beach.

----------

